# Myrtle Beach vs. Hilton Head



## GregT (Jul 1, 2014)

All,

We are going to Boston for a few days for the front end of a 10 day trip.  We have five days available and are considering either Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head.  I've been able to secure space as a placeholder at Grande Ocean for 5 days beginning April 6, but thought I would ask the group their opinions of the two locations.

We've always wanted to visit both, with Hilton Head being the greater "draw".  If we went to Myrtle Beach, we would likely stay at Sheraton Broadway Plantation since we have extra StarOptions next year, but open for anything if TUGgers think there is a material difference between SBP and OceanWatch.

Age of children is 14/12/10 and we will be coming off of a 4-day Boston trip heavy on museums and history, so Hilton Head/Myrtle Beach is intended for general entertainment.  

Please advise with any observations and thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2014)

Suggestion please take the exchange to Marriott's Grande Ocean, I feel you will enjoy your stay. Also, the Sheraton Broadway Resort is an outstanding resorts for children in Myrtle Beach and you are located near a major shopping center, a small water park, banks, grocery stores and numerous golf courses on the Strand. In my humble opinion both the Marriott's Grande Ocean and the Sheraton Broadway Resort are resorts that the whole family can enjoy. 

Please read the reviews on both resorts under the TUGS website called "TUG RESORT DATABASE."

Both resorts amenities on site are out standing.

Good Luck.


----------



## jont (Jul 1, 2014)

Myrtle Beach has a more touristy feel to it. there are lots of attractions, shows, shopping. Hilton head is more laid back and nature oriented with lots of water sports, bike trails etc. The fact that you have a Grande Ocean reservation would sway me towards HHI over the Sheraton resort in Myrtle Beach, which is not on the beach. I feel it would also be a nice contrast to the hustle and bustle of Boston.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 1, 2014)

I love Hilton Head, there's something about it that hit my heart from the very first time we drove over the bridges, but I think in this case you might be better off trying to get Myrtle Beach.  At the beginning of April the beaches in SC aren't really a draw and MB has many more kid-centric activities.  After a week in Boston they'll probably be more than ready for things like bumper cars and arcades and cotton candy and the boardwalk etc ... that's Myrtle Beach.  If you can't switch to MB I'm sure they'll still be able to have fun in Hilton Head, but it's worth trying.


----------



## sparty (Jul 1, 2014)

Couple things we like about HHI and why it's still our favorite destination..

1. The island gives you a great sense of being away from it all

2.  Lots of options and nothing is far when you do go out since it's an extremely dense development

3.  With so many Marriott's on the island there are a lot of well organized activities. For Marriott kids organized activities - Our experience has been HHI resorts offer the most - almost too much where you have to watch their spend 

Pools are ok in April at HHI, but the ocean is too chilly for me during this period.



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> We are going to Boston for a few days for the front end of a 10 day trip.  We have five days available and are considering either Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head.  I've been able to secure space as a placeholder at Grande Ocean for 5 days beginning April 6, but thought I would ask the group their opinions of the two locations.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizap (Jul 1, 2014)

Given that you have kids and their ages, I would definitely choose Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Deej82 (Jul 1, 2014)

Greg,  Both options are great family destinations.  My family has been going to HHI since the mid-80's so we consider that a second home at this point.  We also own at MOW which I see somewhat as an oasis from the busy hype at MB.  For folks with reference, I would equate Myrtle Beach to Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge at the ocean.  Lots of commercial/amusement/neon signs/beach & swimwear places.  I would say our family loves the quiet/dark/natural beauty of HHI and MGO is in one of the best locations on the island.  Direct access to bike trails is a big plus there and you can rent onsite.  We love MOW though as a resort, in part because it's removed from the main "downtown" MB area.  But it has great facilities and awesome views.  No info on SBP at all, though.  

In April the ocean will indeed be cool/cold at both locations, so pool facilities (possibly indoor) would be a definite consideration.

Either way enjoy! (but OK my vote is for MGO


----------



## jme (Jul 1, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> We've always wanted to visit both, with Hilton Head being the greater "draw".  If we went to Myrtle Beach, we would likely stay at Sheraton Broadway Plantation since we have extra StarOptions next year, but open for anything if TUGgers think there is a material difference between SBP and OceanWatch.
> 
> Greg



Given your history and love affair with MOC and Hawaii in general, please know up front that the East Coast beaches are vastly different. (West coast beaches are the same.)  Water is not clear, beach sand is not white (or black), but grayish to off-white.  Beaches are wide and flat with zero entry, and there are only small waves, 3-4' max on a good day. When I was younger, I swear they seemed 5-6'. 

That aside, both HH and MB are really fun. Despite the "different" beach and water, they're very user-friendly, and perfect for families, whether walking, biking, playing games, or building sand castles, etc. 

Off the beach, the MB and HH experiences are a lot different from each other, as described ad infinitum on TUG.  MB is non-stop action.....very, very touristy. Like "Coney Island South". Lots of neon signs and cheap seafood buffet places. Probably 1000 restaurants. There are good restaurants around, but few and far between. Still, there are lots of activities for kids, which is the main draw....putt putt, golf courses, amusement parks and mini-parks, and T-shirt and trinket shops galore. Not sure exactly how to say this tactfully, but there's a different element or clientele that visits the general MB area. Let's just say the tattoo index is higher. Not everywhere, but ....

The nicer resorts are in North Myrtle Beach, and Marriott OceanWatch is far and away the best, absolutely no comparison.  Sheraton Broadway Plantation is slightly farther south, but nice also. Not in Marriott's class, but very nice....and perhaps the nicest one other than the Marriott. We own both OW and SBP. The units at SBP were completely gutted and renovated 2 years ago. Granite countertops, flatscreen HDTVs, attractive decor, all new appliances and furnishings, etc., and very nice pools. (Kid's pools and lazy river too, which are not at Marriott.)  

Marriott's OceanWatch, on the other hand, is simply gorgeous. Villas are not the largest in the Marriott system, but they are beautiful. Very contemporary feel.  The buildings are highrises & the pools are pristine. If the "anti-Hawaii" experience is OK, Myrtle Beach's Oceanwatch is a great place to go. For us east coasters, it's all we know, and we love it. Our kids adore it, and a family can fall in love with it easily. 

Hilton Head has the same ocean, LOL, but the feel of the island is totally opposite from MB. It is laid back and a bit more sedate and quiet, zero neon signs (or any signs for that matter, or so you'll think), and not many activities other than dolphin-watching tours, environmental tours, kayaking, biking, and BEACH and POOLS. 

There are a couple of putt-putts (mini-golf), and the Outlet Malls, and tons of great restaurants, over 200---- so for an old-fashioned family vacation, it's unique and wonderful. You'll have plenty of time to chill and spend time together. It can get very crowded, especially at the restaurants, so don't think the island is totally dead-----it only dies after 10pm. Kids often say it's boring, but I've never known kids to shun the beach and pools, at least not ours. At the end of the week, they're wanting to come back. 

We've been to Hawaii, several destinations in the Caribbean, everywhere possible in Florida, the Bahamas, etc, and yet we have settled on Hilton Head as our beach destination of choice, for all the reasons listed above. We spend most of our time at Grande Ocean, but there are other nice resorts too. Not AS nice, imho, but nice. SurfWatch and Barony rank high on the list.

If you already have GO reservations, keep them. Maybe check out Myrtle Beach another time, but I'd say it's definitely worth it, too. The middle of the summer may not be the most comfortable time due to heat and humidity, but we Southerners don't mind it. For you, maybe May, early June, or September/October would be great, except with young kids, summer may be all you have because of school. You'll survive with pools, beach, and ice cream. Breezes do happen on the beach, and they are plenty welcome. 

Enjoy whatever you try, and continued Happy Travels. And if you ever wish to adopt, I'm available.  




.


----------



## lizap (Jul 1, 2014)

Excellent description of both places...




jme said:


> Given your history and love affair with MOC and Hawaii in general, please know up front that the East Coast beaches are vastly different. (West coast beaches are the same.)  Water is not clear, beach sand is not white (or black), but grayish to off-white.  Beaches are wide and flat with zero entry, and there are only small waves, 3-4' max on a good day. When I was younger, I swear they seemed 5-6'.
> 
> That aside, both HH and MB are really fun. Despite the "different" beach and water, they're very user-friendly, and perfect for families, whether walking, biking, playing games, or building sand castles, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyequeen (Jul 1, 2014)

*Don't Forget Nearby Cities*

When our kids were teens, and now that they are Millenials, they still enjoy Myrtle Beach more - in summer.  The beach where we go to Ocean Watch is great and there is so much to do.  It will not be warm enough to go in the ocean in April or May there.  Sheraton Broadway Plantation is near a big entertainment complex called Broadway at the Beach with restaurants and movies and shops.  Nearby are lots of mini-golf, amusement venues and shopping.  Plus there are lots of shows, as others have mentioned.  I find Hilton Head a bit warmer off season.   Plus Grand Ocean is a great resort with a nice indoor pool and tennis courts, bikes, etc.  Hilton Head also actually looks tropical with moss in the trees.  You ride bikes under a big canopy of trees dripping the stuff in Sea Pines Plantation, to which you will be given day passes from Grand Ocean for parking.  You may see alligators sunning on lawns.  You can get a boat there to Savannah, too.  If your kids play tennis and golf, Hilton Head is great.  You can ride your bikes on the sand, too.  Also, Savannah makes a good day trip from there if you would enjoy walking around its old-timey South downtown.  Make reservations for the family style southern lunch at Mrs. Wilkes boarding house.  Charleston, 2-plus hours from Myrtle Beach and less distance from Hilton Head is one of the best cities to visit in the country.  Though probably more for adults though the kids will like the pricy shops.  It has historic houses and nearby plantations to visit.  It is a long day though with the driving.  It wore my kids out from Myrtle Beach.


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 1, 2014)

JME,  "The tattoo index is higher".   I love it and what a perfect description.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 1, 2014)

I want to add a comment about how you really can't go wrong with either GO or OW.  I've been to OW and it is an amazing resort with the best pools in the Carolina's by a long shot.  Not sure if all GO pools are heated now but unless things have changed only one of the outdoor pools is heated.  All the pools at OW are heated and they are so beautiful.

Myrtle Beach has so many activities and attractions you will never be able to get all of the fun things done in only five days so you can keep yourself very busy if you want to.

I really like Hilton Head but there is NOTHING to do there at night except go out to dinner or leave the island and go to a couple outlet malls.  There are some tourist type shops on Hilton Head and there are some fun areas with bands and neat shops but there isn't much to do at night in Hilton Head.  I do LOVE being able to bike everywhere and that alone is enough of a draw for me but sometimes I think Hilton Head is a little too quiet for me.

What I really want to underscore is the fact that whatever resort you choose, prepare for cold weather and an ocean way too cold to swim in.  You may luck out and get an 80 degree day but more likely, you are looking at mid 60's and sunny or high 50's and rain with a few low 70 degree days.  The cooler weather may not bother you but it can be a major disappointment, if your are expecting summery weather.  Just ask anyone who chose the Carolina's last Easter for their vacation and they can testify about the cooler weather.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2014)

Skip em both, go for Orlando or Singer Island instead


----------



## Swice (Jul 2, 2014)

*Agree*

Totally agree with JME.

We like both for all of the above reasons.   We own summer at Oceanwatch but rarely go because we get FANTASTIC trades.    We typically trade into OceanWatch or one of the HHI Marriotts each Spring Break with lockoffs (we request both HHI and MB and take whichever one pops up).    This past April we were at Surf Watch for Spring Break, next year we will be at Ocean Watch.    We've always had "good" weather in April and a few days with "excellent" weather.     HHI is post-card perfect in early April with the azaleas in bloom under the moss draped trees.

Ocean is doable with kids coaxing me, but I'd rather not that time of the year.  It may be breezy.

But April is certainly a time to wear shorts and t-shirt and walk with your feet in the water.    

We've always requested Grande Ocean, but have never gotten it.  

By the way, renovations are starting this fall at Ocean Watch.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 2, 2014)

jont said:


> Myrtle Beach has a more touristy feel to it. there are lots of attractions, shows, shopping. Hilton head is more laid back and nature oriented with lots of water sports, bike trails etc. The fact that you have a Grande Ocean reservation would sway me towards HHI over the Sheraton resort in Myrtle Beach, which is not on the beach. I feel it would also be a nice contrast to the hustle and bustle of Boston.


That would have sealed the deal for me right there - take the beach.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 2, 2014)

lizap said:


> Given that you have kids and their ages, I would definitely choose Myrtle Beach.



This, no question.


----------



## jme (Jul 2, 2014)

jdunn1 said:


> I've been to OW and it is an amazing resort with the best pools in the Carolina's by a long shot.  Not sure if all GO pools are heated now but unless things have changed only one of the outdoor pools is heated.  All the pools at OW are heated and they are so beautiful.



*Oceanwatch*
Oceanwatch's pools are indeed beautiful, some of the very best anywhere in the system, but I'd like to point out something significant about them. Take a look at this close-up aerial view of OW and the big pool.
Look at all the buildings which use that one particular pool, and also realize that the buildings are highrises with many floors/many villas. The resort property has a small footprint....no real fault, but it's all they had available for construction. 

My point is, that's a TON of people utilizing that one pool, and to make it worse, many guests from the two back "Garden" buildings also come up and use it because it's closer to the beach, so it really exacerbates the crowd issue. In the summer, it's a zoo, and because of the pool design, there aren't a lot of chairs and rows of chairs that can be incorporated into the design.

Takes a few seconds to LOAD photo
http://goo.gl/maps/QeMhl 

Back buildings' pools...Woodsy and Adult pool.....there are two pools now, photo doesn't show second "Adult" pool but DOES show outline of it in front of the building on the Left. Photo was taken 1.5 years ago before completion, so at least there are two pools back there now.....and both great. To say the best in the Carolinas is not a stretch at all, they may be. Definitely beautiful.
http://goo.gl/maps/GnkTi

*******************************************************


*Grande Ocean*
Grande Ocean has four pools (1 is a small lap pool, top right in photo, foliage covering most of it), two are now heated (South and lap pool). The 3 other pools are really big (North, South, and Dolphin), and have lots of chairs around them. The guest/pool ratio is not as high as other resorts because of the number of pools and the relative number of villas that utilize them. The spread-out resort footprint is one of Marriott's largest, and it does feel open and spacious. The pools are also pristine. One thing I like, which highrises usually don't duplicate, is the heavy foliage surrounding them, which softens the feel of concrete (inherently necessary for a pool and adequate # of chairs). 

http://goo.gl/maps/eZhCn

http://goo.gl/maps/4xXmr

http://goo.gl/maps/ZGa8N  note: more chairs have been added around all pools than are shown in photos, double rows at least.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 2, 2014)

Cold in April in HHI? No way. Temps will be in the 70's, maybe higher. Ocean may be too cold for most folks to get in but it depends on what you are used too. Pools will be fine. Grande Ocean is a great resort. 

Are you flying or driving from Boston? MB is about 3 hrs closer. 

That week in April is normally Spring Break for a lot of Northeast colleges. I don't know if Myrtle Beach is a big college student attraction but HHI isn't. The RBC Heritage starts on the 13th so you'll miss that crowd.

MB is definitely more kid oriented.


----------



## lizap (Jul 2, 2014)

Love Singer Island, but no where close as kid-friendly as MB.



dioxide45 said:


> Skip em both, go for Orlando or Singer Island instead


----------



## cp73 (Jul 2, 2014)

Greg,

Keep your reservations at GO. Your family will love it. We loved it and will return for our third trip in the next year or so, and we live close to you. Its got a real nice feel. Kind of like the comparison of Waikiki and Kaanapali Beach if you know what I mean.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 2, 2014)

Weather will be awesome at both places, but it might be windy and getting in the ocean could be cold.  Given that, you should also consider how much the ocean means in terms of a center of activity.  GO is on the beach, but also close to a lot of things by bike and on foot.  OW isn't that way.  You will need to drive to things.  Most of the "action" is about ten or fifteen minutes away either north (Barefoot Landing) or south (Broadway and things on the main strip farther south).

If kids like outdoor stuff including water sports, kayaking, hiking, etc. they will like HHI.  If they are more into gaming, arcades, putt putt, carnival attractions, then they will like Myrtle Beach.  

If you go to HHI you have to do some of the touristy stuff like the Salty Dog and Harbortown.  Lots more to do, but you will need to figure out what suits you and go from there.

If you go to Myrtle Beach you need to do Broadway at the Beach and if you don't mind a little driving, go eat dinner in Calabash for great fried seafood.


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2014)

All,

This is great advice -- as always, TUGgers present a thoughtful and balanced perspective.   Thanks again!

This won't be a beach trip because Hawaii comes a couple months later -- I like the hiking/kayaking/biking element, so Hilton Head is looking like a great spot.   Both places do sound tempting though!

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## jpa2825 (Jul 2, 2014)

We have done the 1st week of April in MB the last 3 yrs.  (HS spring break and the baseball team goes down to the Ripken Experience for games.)

It is much quieter than summer in MB.  None of the water parks is open yet and some of the go-karts, putt putts, etc. are not yet in full swing.  

Weather is unpredictable.  2012 was warm with rain.  2013 was brutally cold.  2014 was perfect the whole week -- 75 - 80 w/ no precip.

We stayed at the Marriott next to the MVC and did our tour and got our timeshare in 2014.  Nice place.  

Starwood is right next to Broadway at the Beach and is more centrally located.  If you like / need easy beach access, I'd go with  MVC.  If you are OK w/ public access and want to "turn your kids loose" at Broadway at the Beach, they can walk from the Starwood.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This is great advice -- as always, TUGgers present a thoughtful and balanced perspective.   Thanks again!
> 
> ...



This is my opinion only the best biking element traits hands down is Hilton Head Island and staying at the Grande Ocean you can bike over to Sea Pine Plantation for free. Bikes can be rented at this resort by the hour, day and week. The best deal is by the week.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 2, 2014)

skyequeen said:


> ...  You can get a boat there to Savannah, too.  If your kids play tennis and golf, Hilton Head is great.  You can ride your bikes on the sand, too.  Also, Savannah makes a good day trip from there if you would enjoy walking around its old-timey South downtown.  Make reservations for the family style southern lunch at Mrs. Wilkes boarding house.  Charleston, 2-plus hours from Myrtle Beach and less distance from Hilton Head is one of the best cities to visit in the country.  Though probably more for adults though the kids will like the pricy shops.  It has historic houses and nearby plantations to visit.  It is a long day though with the driving.  It wore my kids out from Myrtle Beach.



In addition to Savannah and Charleston, I would add Beaufort, South Carolina to the cities to consider for day trips.  These 3 cities would have a totally different ambience compared to the historic places of Boston.

If you're unfamiliar with Beaufort, check out this link: Movies Made in Beaufort, South Carolina

And the drive to Beaufort from Hilton Head Island is much shorter than the drive to Beaufort from Charleston.

Enjoy your trip, whatever your decision.

Richard


----------



## andrea t (Jul 2, 2014)

W love Hilton Head...one of our favorite places in the US.  However, years ago we went to Myrtle Beach with 5 kids about the same ages as yours and it was AMAZING!  We stayed at Ocean Watch, but it was all the activites in Myrtle Beach for kids that age range that made it so much fun!  I'll probably never go back to Myrtle Beach...kids too old for that now (so we'll head back to the laid back Hilton Head), but it was one of the best vacations we ever had. Google things to do in Myrtle Beach before making your decision.


----------



## jont (Jul 3, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> In addition to Savannah and Charleston, I would add Beaufort, South Carolina to the cities to consider for day trips.  These 3 cities would have a totally different ambience compared to the historic places of Boston.
> 
> If you're unfamiliar with Beaufort, check out this link: Movies Made in Beaufort, South Carolina
> 
> ...



Thanks Richard
That sounds like a wonderful little side trip from HHI. We will check it out on our next trip down there


----------



## SCSTWG (Jul 3, 2014)

I am at MOW now and as always think it is a great resort for a family beach vacation.  The resort has a small footprint but has tons to do and is well organized. As mentioned, pools are great as well as hot tubs.  The  tourist trap sections of Myrtle Beach are only 10 minutes away, but you feel completely isolated and as if they are 100 miles away.  Hilton Head is also great, but provides much less in the way of entertainment options.  For me it comes down to your family makeup.  If your children like to be entertained and kept busy with activities, then Myrtle Beach is the best option. If they are content with just the beach and pool and some bike trails, Hilton Head might be the best choice.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 4, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> We are going to Boston for a few days for the front end of a 10 day trip.  We have five days available and are considering either Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head.  I've been able to secure space as a placeholder at Grande Ocean for 5 days beginning April 6, but thought I would ask the group their opinions of the two locations.
> 
> ...



I would say HHI especially if you can get into the GO would be my recommendation.  You and your kids would love riding bikes through the Sea Pines.  Myrtle Beach is a super nice resort but the surrounding area is nothing to get exited about unless you really like mini-golf.

The restaurant comparison is there really isn't a comparison because HHI most would agree is far better.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 5, 2014)

I can't believe use recommended mb over HH! Must be a more for her situation.
Just from reading your posts and the little I know about your background and taste, decidedly little I a sure, HHI for sure.
bring it on flames, but mB is to HH like 6 flags is to Disney.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 5, 2014)

chunkygal said:


> I can't believe use recommended mb over HH! Must be a more for her situation.
> Just from reading your posts and the little I know about your background and taste, decidedly little I a sure, HHI for sure.
> bring it on flames, but mB is to HH like 6 flags is to Disney.



Not sure who this is directed to but ... like I said, I LOVE Hilton Head but for what Greg seems to want for this trip, Myrtle Beach might be a better fit.  He said they'll be doing the museum/history (read "quieter") stuff during the week before in Boston so Myrtle Beach will really give the kids a chance to enjoy all the typical boardwalk stuff that Hilton Head doesn't offer.  Whether Sheraton Broadway Plantation or Marriott's OceanWatch doesn't matter; seems both offer a whole lot to draw the kiddies.

If the trip was later in May or during the summer I'd definitely say keep the Grande Ocean reservation because the kids would most likely be thrilled filling the days with just hanging on the beach, biking and mini-golf once or twice.  But early April?  Nope.  This time around I'd give them Myrtle Beach's honky-tonk fun and plan a different trip to Hilton Head during swimming season.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 6, 2014)

It's a choice only you can make. Your family will love both but if your children are active, they could get bored in HH much quicker than MB. HH is a place my wife and I love to go TO but when my daughter and her family join us, it is always MB as our go to. Hard to keep our 8yr old GS from getting bored in HH.

There are tons of activities IN MB for the children such as Myrtle Waves water park, NASCAR Speedpark, etc, etc, etc. To the best of my knowledge HH has none of these types of activities. As far as restaurants go, I've been to both places several times and while HH has many fine restaurants, MB has more! If you cannot find a good restaurant in MB, you probably didn't look!


----------



## lizap (Jul 6, 2014)

Completely agree..




SueDonJ said:


> Not sure who this is directed to but ... like I said, I LOVE Hilton Head but for what Greg seems to want for this trip, Myrtle Beach might be a better fit.  He said they'll be doing the museum/history (read "quieter") stuff during the week before in Boston so Myrtle Beach will really give the kids a chance to enjoy all the typical boardwalk stuff that Hilton Head doesn't offer.  Whether Sheraton Broadway Plantation or Marriott's OceanWatch doesn't matter; seems both offer a whole lot to draw the kiddies.
> 
> If the trip was later in May or during the summer I'd definitely say keep the Grande Ocean reservation because the kids would most likely be thrilled filling the days with just hanging on the beach, biking and mini-golf once or twice.  But early April?  Nope.  This time around I'd give them Myrtle Beach's honky-tonk fun and plan a different trip to Hilton Head during swimming season.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 6, 2014)

We used to spend a week in both Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head every year.  On HHI we owned a Week at Monarch.  Small but ok beach, bike trails, golf, laid back, etc.  At Myrtle Beach we owned a Week at Peppertree by the Sea.  Nice wide beach, North Myrtle Beach location, golf, relaxing, easy drive to Myrtle Beach proper.  A plus at both locations was that it was only a few steps from our Units to the beach (no driving, no parking and could easily cool off in our Units) Loved them both.

George


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 6, 2014)

Good afternoon....

Gregster...

is this trip instead of Atlantis or in addition too....  Having just spent some time with your armada at KL..I would vote HHI for you...


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 6, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> In addition to Savannah and Charleston, I would add Beaufort, South Carolina to the cities to consider for day trips.  These 3 cities would have a totally different ambience compared to the historic places of Boston.
> 
> If you're unfamiliar with Beaufort, check out this link: Movies Made in Beaufort, South Carolina
> 
> ...



I second the recommendation to make a side trip to Beaufort. We stayed on HHI last year for the first time and really enjoyed the environment. We made a day trip to Savannah, which we had seen before, but also heard about Beaufort. Another day trip and we enjoyed walking around the city to see the older homes. On the way back to HHI we left via the water front street and drove by some extremely nice older homes. Definitely worth a visit.

Mike


----------



## lizap (Jul 6, 2014)

My response would have been different (in favor of HH) if only Greg and his wife were taking the trip.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 6, 2014)

lizap said:


> My response would have been different (in favor of HH) if only Greg and his wife were taking the trip.



Yep.  

Why do all of you want to torture Greg's kids by plunking them down on that gorgeous stretch of Hilton Head beach for the first time only to have to say to them, "oh, but you can't go in because the air and water temperatures are still too cold!?!?"  THEN you have to tell them that Daddy could have taken them to another beach town where they could have stood and looked at a beach that looks just like that one, but also has cool things like arcades and bumper cars and an awesome boardwalk!

You're all a bunch of Scrooges - let Greg's kids have some real kid fun after they do all the boring stuff in Boston!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 6, 2014)

good evening...

OK

I changed my mind... I just spent a week with Greg's kids... all 3 are primo kids...let them have fun doing all the cheezy stuff....!!!!  

to myrtle Beach and beyond...


----------



## answeeney (Jul 6, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Yep.
> 
> Why do all of you want to torture Greg's kids by plunking them down on that gorgeous stretch of Hilton Head beach for the first time only to have to say to them, "oh, but you can't go in because the air and water temperatures are still too cold!?!?"  THEN you have to tell them that Daddy could have taken them to another beach town where they could have stood and looked at a beach that looks just like that one, but also has cool things like arcades and bumper cars and an awesome boardwalk!
> 
> You're all a bunch of Scrooges - let Greg's kids have some real kid fun after they do all the boring stuff in Boston!



If you want a sea that's too cold to go into then forget Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head. I vote for Blackpool.


----------



## samara64 (Jul 6, 2014)

*I will vote for Mytrle Beach*

We just came back from a similar east coast trip with my kids (14 & 11) for 15 days. We stayed in a mix of Marriott and Wyndham resorts depending on the city.

Started in Fort Lauderdale, Fl and ended in DC via HHI and MYR.

I have to say that we liked Myrtle beach by far. It has a lively city and boardwalk as well as a quite beach. Lots of shopping as well. We liked it so much that we are working with a realtor to buy a condo to be a second home.

HHI is nice but I would not go back. At least not for now. Maybe in 40 years when I am in my 80s. We wish we stayed more days in DC instead of HHI to tour more Smithsonians.

I toured all the Marriott resorts in HH while I was there. I always do that to plan my next trip. Most of them look like garden style apartment buildings except Marriott’s Monarch. Majority of them are in plantations which are residential areas.

The island is very heavily wooded even the shopping centers where you will have hard time reading the store signs. Also restaurant choices are very limited in the island.

All the building have the same style and color and there is no shopping in the island to speak of. My wife was not happy at all.

I have to say that the beach in HH is nice and the sand is white and very fine. it is even better then MOC. I have to agree that the HH vacationers are more the relaxed type.

Now going back to Myrtle Beach. I toured MOW. Nice resort but we liked Wyndham Ocean BLVD more.

MOW is far away from everything. It is in a residential area. Quite a drive to any restaurant, attractions or shopping. It is on the north end of Myrtle beach on the way to the city of North Myrtle beach. The resort itself is very nice and the pools are great. The beach is accessible via a wooden walkway as most other resorts.

Compared to Wyndham Ocean BLVD where you can walk to lots of places and you do not even need a car.

Make sure if you go to Myrtle, go to city of Calabash (just north once you cross to NC) for the best seafood ever. We went deep see fishing and caught 6 sharks (2-4 ft long), a flounder and one blue fish in 4 hours. It was great. (have a pic but do not know how to upload it).

The Myrtle board walk is one of the nicest I have been to and is full of attractions for the kids. It is very lively even at 2AM.

Best of luck with the trip and have fun either way.

Sam


----------



## GregT (Jul 6, 2014)

All,

Thank you again for all of the feedback and comments.   We are on the fence now and not sure what we are going to do.  The kids would definitely like Myrtle Beach and all of the action, and Jonell and I might prefer the active biking/kayaking of HH.   A nice problem to have.   We will probably book Sheraton Plantation in 30 days when StarOptions and then keep both reservations as placeholders while we do more research.  Again, a nice problem to have.

Puck, this is not instead of Atlantis, we are planning to go there over Thanksgiving, but the vacation plans are moving alot these days, so who knows what will be finalized.  I really hope they are an Autograph property by November, which will simplify things greatly.

Thanks again to all for the comments and perspective.

Best,

Greg


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 7, 2014)

chunkygal said:


> I can't believe use recommended mb over HH! Must be a more for her situation.
> Just from reading your posts and the little I know about your background and taste, decidedly little I a sure, HHI for sure.
> bring it on flames, but mB is to HH like 6 flags is to Disney.



Sue, I was teasing you about recommending MB cause I think you are the biggest HHI fan ever. Someday I will have to learn how to type better on an IPAD. It is one reason I don"t have a smart phone. 

We were in HH last spring break and yes the water is cold, but the pools were heated. We love the restaurants there and there are activities, kayaking, horseback, marsh things, crabbing, going to Daufuskie.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 7, 2014)

chunkygal said:


> Sue, I was teasing you about recommending MB cause I think you are the biggest HHI fan ever. Someday I will have to learn how to type better on an IPAD. It is one reason I don"t have a smart phone.
> 
> We were in HH last spring break and yes the water is cold, but the pools were heated. We love the restaurants there and there are activities, kayaking, horseback, marsh things, crabbing, going to Daufuskie.



Oh good, I'm glad I jumped in then!  Wasn't certain but I thought maybe "use" meant "Sue."  Seems smart phones and gadgets are teaching us a new way to read.  

LOVE Hilton Head and so far we've been to HHI during all seasons except high summer - that will change next month and I'm hoping that the high heat/humidity won't be too oppressive.  When we eventually retire there the plan is to have something up here to which we can return for summers.  We'll see.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 7, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> LOVE Hilton Head and so far we've been to HHI during all seasons except high summer - that will change next month and I'm hoping that the high heat/humidity won't be too oppressive.  When we eventually retire there the plan is to have something up here to which we can return for summers.  We'll see.



One of my Dad's favorite rhymes....



> As a rule, a man's a fool.
> When it's hot, he wants it cool.
> When it's cool, he wants it hot.
> Always wanting what it's not.



How true is that!!!


----------



## jont (Jul 7, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you again for all of the feedback and comments.   We are on the fence now and not sure what we are going to do.  The kids would definitely like Myrtle Beach and all of the action, and Jonell and I might prefer the active biking/kayaking of HH.   A nice problem to have.   We will probably book Sheraton Plantation in 30 days when StarOptions and then keep both reservations as placeholders while we do more research.  Again, a nice problem to have.
> 
> ...



Greg
The truth of the matter is that both are great places to go on vacation. It has been interesting reading to see all the pros and cons(not many) of each place debated. No matter what you decide, I hope you and the family have a great time.
PS: when up in Boston, be sure to take the tour of Fenway Park and if you can go to a game even better. 

All the best


----------



## windje2000 (Jul 7, 2014)

jont said:


> Greg
> The truth of the matter is that both are great places to go on vacation. It has been interesting reading to see all the pros and cons(not many) of each place debated. No matter what you decide, I hope you and the family have a great time.
> PS: when up in Boston, be sure to take the tour of Fenway Park and if you can go to a game even better.
> 
> All the best



+1  (it is historical )


----------



## GregT (Jul 7, 2014)

jont said:


> PS: when up in Boston, be sure to take the tour of Fenway Park and if you can go to a game even better.
> 
> All the best



We love that idea!  We have a friend who used to play for the Red Sox and he is looking into a special tour for us -- we hope it works out and that they have a home game when we are there!  Wish us luck...

Best,

Greg


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 7, 2014)

Up front let me say that I own at GO and absolutely love it there. We have been to OW once and I did not care for it at all.  the units are small, the balconies are tiny and the resort area around the main ocean front pool is overcrowded and packed with wall to wall people during the summer months.  The energy level is high and I do not find it at all relaxing.  However my daughter and her DH love it there saying HH is boring and not enough to do so we will be spending a week there from Labor Day on with them and my 1 year old grandson.  
All that being said if I had teenagers OW would definitely be my choice as a fun place for them if not for me.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2014)

KathyPet said:


> Up front let me say that I own at GO and absolutely love it there. We have been to OW once and I did not care for it at all.  the units are small, the balconies are tiny and the resort area around the main ocean front pool is overcrowded and packed with wall to wall people during the summer months.  The energy level is high and I do not find it at all relaxing.  However my daughter and her DH love it there saying HH is boring and not enough to do so we will be spending a week there from Labor Day on with them and my 1 year old grandson.
> All that being said if I had teenagers OW would definitely be my choice as a fun place for them if not for me.



Good point teenagers will enjoy MB much better because of all the activities.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 7, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh good, I'm glad I jumped in then!  Wasn't certain but I thought maybe "use" meant "Sue."  Seems smart phones and gadgets are teaching us a new way to read.
> 
> LOVE Hilton Head and so far we've been to HHI during all seasons except high summer - that will change next month and I'm hoping that the high heat/humidity won't be too oppressive.  When we eventually retire there the plan is to have something up here to which we can return for summers.  We'll see.



I used to think about retiring there (. We live in the N Ga mtns ) but I think then it would be too ordinary after awhile and not as fun and exciting  as my 3 to 4 weeks a year. I have been there midsummer and my advice is go to wal mart and get one of those big tent deals to put two comfortable chairs under it. Do you have an area picked out you want to look at?
Not far from surf watch there are a few lots that my husband keeps going back to. There are some narrow ocean Los and one on ghost crab lane I think. On ghost crab lane there are two lots, one a tear down and one empty.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 7, 2014)

chunkygal said:


> I used to think about retiring there (. We live in the N Ga mtns ) but I think then it would be too ordinary after awhile and not as fun and exciting  as my 3 to 4 weeks a year. I have been there midsummer and my advice is go to wal mart and get one of those big tent deals to put two comfortable chairs under it. Do you have an area picked out you want to look at?
> Not far from surf watch there are a few lots that my husband keeps going back to. There are some narrow ocean Los and one on ghost crab lane I think. On ghost crab lane there are two lots, one a tear down and one empty.



We use those tents during all our trips - the sun is just too hot and damaging when it's warm enough to sit out!  I really hope Hilton Head doesn't do what Myrtle Beach recently did and prohibit their use.

Several years ago we picked up a lot in one of the golf communities on 278 heading towards the island and if that's where we end up we'll be happy, I'm sure, but still during almost every trip we meet with an agent to check out what's available on the island.  (That's our version of a sales presentation.   )  Oceanfront would be Don's number one wish, no question, but I worry about maintenance and trying to keep it clean, and like you we both would hate for it to become somehow too "ordinary."  Whatever we end up doing we'll hopefully always have Day Use rights at both Barony and SurfWatch, which adds to the entire picture.  

(Sorry Greg, for taking your thread so far off-track.)


----------



## Janette (Jul 7, 2014)

Come on down! You can have fun even in hot weather. I was in the pool at 6:30 am for an hour of water aerobics, swam six laps, did interval training for 30 minutes and then lost my mind and did an introduction to spinning class this afternoon. I'll be 69 on Thursday and hope to squeeze in some time at GO that afternoon. We get so busy in Sun City that we don't go to the beach as much as we had thought.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2014)

What Janette said.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2014)

Janette said:


> Come on down! You can have fun even in hot weather. I was in the pool at 6:30 am for an hour of water aerobics, swam six laps, did interval training for 30 minutes and then lost my mind and did an introduction to spinning class this afternoon. I'll be 69 on Thursday and hope to squeeze in some time at GO that afternoon. We get so busy in Sun City that we don't go to the beach as much as we had thought.



Happy Birthday!!! A double wow, how time flies when you having fun.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jul 12, 2014)

Love,love,love Hilton Head! Just came back from staying at Barony. Since we didn't have the kids/ grandkids with us, we ate out a lot and tried many of the recommended restaurants. Black Marlin was fantastic! Great food,fun atmosphere at Skullcreek Boathouse. Shout out to Phil the bartender! Met some fellow Ohioans who recently retired and bought a house there. And of course, our annual visit to the Jazz Corner with outstanding entertainment and wonderful food! Just love the feel of the Island and the people. We also stopped off ,using our MRP pts of course, at the Marriott Grand Dunes in Myrtle while enroute back to Va. The Concierge recommended a nice restaurant, Travinnia, at Market Center Commons. It was great! The food and atmosphere was wonderful! They had a live band playing light jazz. It was a place you could go as a couple or bring your family to. I highly recommend the Market Center Commons area. Upscale shopping and restaurants. Away from all the touristy traps.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2014)

GregT what is your final decision ? Hilton Head or Myrtle beach ?


----------



## GregT (Jul 12, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> GregT what is your final decision ? Hilton Head or Myrtle beach ?



Pedro,

We currently plan on Hilton Head because that's where Jonell and I have been wanting to visit for a long time, and we think there are a number of activities that the kids will enjoy.

We're going to book a back-up reservation at Sheraton Broadway Plantation (using StarOptions) in case we change our minds.  It's only a $29 reservation fee, and keeps the Myrtle Beach option alive while we do more research.

But I appreciate all the feedback of our TUGgers, it has been very very helpful!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jul 12, 2014)

All,

Sorry, another Hilton Head question -- is Grande Ocean still the obvious choice considering April timing (and the likelihood that this is not going to be a beach/ocean vacation?).

Also, does anyone have a map of Hilton Head and where the different Marriott properties are located on the island?  I can't find through a search?

Thank you.

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Sorry, another Hilton Head question -- is Grande Ocean still the obvious choice considering April timing (and the likelihood that this is not going to be a beach/ocean vacation?).
> 
> ...



Greg,

Check out the TUG Timeshare Map.

_ETA: Not sure if everything is 100% accurate as it shows Barony and Surfwatch side by side with Barony behind Surfwatch away from the ocean. Though it should give you a pretty good idea of where the resorts are._


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 12, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Check out the TUG Timeshare Map.
> 
> _ETA: Not sure if everything is 100% accurate as it shows Barony and Surfwatch side by side with Barony behind Surfwatch away from the ocean. Though it should give you a pretty good idea of where the resorts are._



Hi Greg,

Also check out Hilton Head Island Map with Resort Locations


Richard


----------



## GregT (Jul 12, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Check out the TUG Timeshare Map.
> 
> _ETA: Not sure if everything is 100% accurate as it shows Barony and Surfwatch side by side with Barony behind Surfwatch away from the ocean. Though it should give you a pretty good idea of where the resorts are._



Dioxide, that's a cool map -- thank you very much for the link!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2014)

GregT said:


> Pedro,
> 
> We currently plan on Hilton Head because that's where Jonell and I have been wanting to visit for a long time, and we think there are a number of activities that the kids will enjoy.
> 
> ...



My grand kids were 12 & 15 when they first visited Sheraton Broadway Plantation and it was a grand slam home run for them. Here are some of the things that they enjoyed at the resort basketball, tennis, 18 holes putt putt course, volleyball, indoor & outdoor pools, lazy river pool, etc.  Plus, they enjoyed having other children to play with in their age group.

Off site from the resort and within a 15 miles radius from the resort.the beach, many, many golf courses & putt putt courses, shopping centers, outlet malls, an automotive racing motor course, a water park, QVC outlet , a minor league baseball park, a state park for riding your bikes, and many, many places to eat. etc.

Enjoy your week in MB.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 12, 2014)

Let's see if this one works:  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PBsqkCp7JAo/T0O3Fcg1O0I/AAAAAAAAG8k/m_yqCRQ60gg/s1600/Hilton+Head+Island+Marriott%2527s.jpg


----------



## bazzap (Jul 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Let's see if this one works:  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PBsqkCp7JAo/T0O3Fcg1O0I/AAAAAAAAG8k/m_yqCRQ60gg/s1600/Hilton+Head+Island+Marriott%2527s.jpg


Thanks, this is a really helpful map for me too.
We do intend to finally get across to Hilton Head and this makes it so much easier to read all the other threads and posts and relate them to the resorts and locations.


----------

